# Lighting advice for 20G tank....



## jbot (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi all -

So this is officially my second post here. Great resource!

I am relatively new to the planted tank - having just set up my first tank about 6 months ago. Of course, I didn't know much then and I started out with the fluorescent bulb that came with my tank. After planting some Hygro to get things going I noticed that the leaves were getting whiteish and spindly, so I went to the lfs and spoke to an employee.... I wound up buying a 15 watt, 5000K fluorescent bulb. I now know that 15 watts for a 2 gallon tank (which I have now added 2 crypts, wisteria, another hygro spp., and another plant I don't know what it's called anymore). My plants have not been doing well under this light either.

I dose regularly with liquid fert, have dry fert under the substrate for the crypts, do weekly 25% water changes, and have about 20 inches of fish in there (plus a couple of snails that are kept in check by the gouramis).

I realize I need to up the wattage of my light. I have read several posts, descriptions, etc. on the subject so I have a general idea of where I need to go - into the 40W range. 

How can I best increase my lighting for a budget of $50?

Is it feasible to just buy another fluorescent bulb at the same W but with higher K? It seems all 18" fluorescents I have found are 15W. I'd like to keep the same 18" fixture so as to not spend a lto of $$$$.... 

...perhaps power compacts would be best (or would I still need to buy a new fixture for them)???

ANY advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance....


----------



## jbot (Feb 3, 2006)

here's a link to something similar to what I have now. It's the same brand and wattage, just mine's 5000K (not 7000)....:

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/catalog/product.xml?product_id=33321;category_id=1849;pcid1=1843;pcid2=


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I will assume that this is a 20G high tank... The 24" Coralife PC light is what I use on mine. This will give you 3.25wpg so you will need to use C02 injection.

Also if you are handy (good with your hands) you could go with retro kit from AH supply.

Or if you want a low light tank (no C02) you could go with this fixture, which the bulbs will need to be replaced with plant bulbs (5500k-10000k).


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I'd absolutely go with The AH Supply kit. If you have a 20H you could get a 1x55 PC kit from them. With the good reflectors you'll be able to grow about anything with this.


----------

